# Let's limbo some more: Από τις παρυφές της κόλασης στα όρια της κάμψης (;)



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Με τέτοιον τίτλο θα νόμιζε κανείς ότι κάτι θέλω να πω για την κρίση, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι καταθέτω δύο απορίες: η πρώτη είναι για τις αποδόσεις τού limbo με τη θρησκευτική και τη μεταφορική σημασία, η δεύτερη για την περιγραφή της στάσης του σώματος στο χορό limbo.

Το *καθαρτήριο* (*purgatory*, λατ. purgatorium), σύμφωνα με τη διδασκαλία της Ρωμαιοκαθολικής Εκκλησίας, είναι *ο προθάλαμος του Παραδείσου*. Στο καθαρτήριο πυρ εξαγνίζονται οι ψυχές όσων δεν έχουν πάρει ακόμα στάμπα στο διαβατήριο για τον παράδεισο.

Από την άλλη, το *λίμπο* (*limbo*), που ανήκει στη ρωμαιοκαθολική παράδοση αλλά δεν αποτελεί επίσημο δόγμα της Ρωμαιοκαθολικής Εκκλησίας (η οποία απλώς δεν το αποκλείει θεωρητικά), είναι *οι παρυφές της κόλασης*. _Limbus_, η λατινική λέξη από την οποία προέρχεται (για την ακρίβεια, από τη φράση _in limbo_) σημαίνει «παρυφή» και από το μεσαίωνα αυτό το λίμπο χωρίζεται σε _limbum patrum_, λίμπο των πατέρων ή των πατριαρχών, όπου περιμένουν οι καλοί άνθρωποι που έζησαν πριν να έρθει ο Χριστός και να μας απαλλάξει από το προπατορικό αμάρτημα (η απαλλαγή δεν είχε αναδρομική ισχύ, οπότε οι προ Χριστού καλοί ταλαιπωρούνται με αυτή την εκκρεμότητα), και _limbo infantum_, λίμπο των νηπίων, όπου ως γνωστόν καταλήγουν τα αβάπτιστα.

Η δική μας εκκλησία δεν φαίνεται να έχει ασχοληθεί με το λίμπο, οπότε, εκτός από κάποια ευρήματα με το μεταγραμμένο, δεν βλέπω κάποια άλλη απόδοση.

Με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η απόδοση των μεταφορικών χρήσεων:

2 an uncertain period of awaiting a decision or resolution; an intermediate state or condition: _the legal battle could leave the club in limbo until next year_
– a state of neglect or oblivion:_ these prisoners are in limbo: no one is responsible for their welfare_ 
[ODE]

Κι άλλα παραδείγματα:
While she waits to hear if she has a place at a college, Jess is in limbo.
Porto hitman Jardel has begun the season in style, but yet again no major clubs have come calling and his international career is in limbo.

Προτάσεις για αποδόσεις:
Για το *in limbo*
μετέωρος
σε εκκρεμότητα
επί ξύλου κρεμάμενος

ξεχασμένος από τον κόσμο
σε αφάνεια
μεταξύ φθοράς και αφθαρσίας

Για το ουσιαστικό, σε παραδείγματα όπως τα παρακάτω;
Mr. Scott's characters are doubtless intended to be dim figures belonging to a limbo between a dead empire and a nation not yet reborn.
[It] invites visitors to a limbo between modern utopia and a surrealist dream in the form of a monumental sculpture.

Γκρίζα ζώνη;


Η δεύτερη απορία: Αν θυμάστε το χορό που λεγόταν λίμπο (ένα από τα 1018 πράγματα που μπορούσα να κάνω κάποτε αλλά όχι πια), αυτός είναι ομώνυμο. Η λέξη δημιουργήθηκε από το limber, που είναι ο ευλύγιστος και το να ασκείσαι για να κρατήσεις την ευλυγισία σου. Πώς θα λέγαμε αυτή την κάμψη του σώματος προς τα πίσω που γίνεται στα γόνατα;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limbo
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limbo_(dance)


----------



## cougr (Dec 13, 2012)

Επίσης (ανάλογα με το συγκείμενο): Στα κρύα του λουτρού.


----------



## rogne (Dec 13, 2012)

Για το θρησκευτικό μέρος του νήματος, ακόμα θυμάμαι θολά ότι στους ελληνικούς κινηματογραφικούς υπότιτλους της ταινίας _The Others_ το limbo είχε αποδοθεί με μια φράση που περιείχε τη λέξη "μονές". 

Εντυπωσιακή την είχα βρει τότε την επιλογή και, ψάχνοντας ξανά τώρα στο νετ, βλέπω ότι οι υπότιτλοι της ταινίας που κυκλοφορούν για δωρεάν κατέβασμα έχουν την απόδοση "οι εκτός κολάσεως μονές". Μπορεί να ήταν αυτή η μετάφραση των αρχικών υποτίτλων, μπορεί και όχι. Κάτι παρεμφερές ήταν πάντως (και, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, έμπνευση του υποτιτλιστή/της υποτιτλίστριας ή του ανθρώπου που τον/τη συμβούλευσε: δεν βλέπω άλλα παρόμοια ευρήματα).


----------



## Themis (Dec 13, 2012)

Εξειδίκευση των αιώνιων μονών, δηλαδή. Οι οποίες δεν ξέρω αν έχουν κάποιο ιδιαίτερο θρησκευτικό νόημα.


----------



## Rogerios (Dec 13, 2012)

rogne said:


> Για το θρησκευτικό μέρος του νήματος, ακόμα θυμάμαι θολά ότι στους ελληνικούς κινηματογραφικούς υπότιτλους της ταινίας _The Others_ το limbo είχε αποδοθεί με μια φράση που περιείχε τη λέξη "μονές".
> 
> Εντυπωσιακή την είχα βρει τότε την επιλογή και, ψάχνοντας ξανά τώρα στο νετ, βλέπω ότι οι υπότιτλοι της ταινίας που κυκλοφορούν για δωρεάν κατέβασμα έχουν την απόδοση "οι εκτός κολάσεως μονές". Μπορεί να ήταν αυτή η μετάφραση των αρχικών υποτίτλων, μπορεί και όχι. Κάτι παρεμφερές ήταν πάντως (και, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, έμπνευση του υποτιτλιστή/της υποτιτλίστριας ή του ανθρώπου που τον/τη συμβούλευσε: δεν βλέπω άλλα παρόμοια ευρήματα).



Ή η αρχική απόδοση ήταν οι "πέραν της κολάσεως μονές". Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αξεπέραστο σε φαντασία!


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Η απόδοση «αι εκτός της κολάσεως μοναί των αβαπτίστων παιδίων και των προ του Χριστού δικαίων ανθρώπων» βρίσκεται στον τετράτομο Οδυσσέα. Δεν ξέρω από ποιο σύγγραμμα το ξεσήκωσαν, διότι δεν έχει σχέση με την Ορθόδοξη διδασκαλία και είναι ακριβές στην περιγραφή — με εξαίρεση την επιλογή των «μονών».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2012)

Μα νομίζω ο Οδυσσέας εννοεί _μονή _= παραμονή έν τινι τόπω (που λέει και το Πρωίας), όχι "μοναστήρι".


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2012)

Τόπος διαμονής, όπως λέμε «αιώνιες μονές».


----------



## Zazula (Dec 13, 2012)

Ε ναι, το ίδιο πράμα λέμε. :) Περίεργο αυτό. :laugh:


----------



## bernardina (Dec 13, 2012)

Γνωρίζουμε τις φράσεις εις τας ουρανίους μονάς και εις τας αιωνίους μονάς.


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2012)

..
Με λεξικογραφικό βίντεο με τέσσερις σημασίες για το limbo στο νήμα της ποίησης, _ξεχασμένο από θεούς και ανθρώπους, __
στο περιθώριο, παραγκωνισμένο_, _στη γωνιά_ (στο παραγώνι):

And limbo stick is the silence in front of me
limbo, limbo like me
limbo, limbo like me

long dark night is the silence in front of me
limbo, limbo like me

stick hit sound
and the ship like it ready
stick hit sound
and the dark still steady
limbo, limbo like me

long dark deck and the water surrounding me
long dark deck and the silence is over me
limbo, limbo like me

stick is the whip
and the dark deck is slavery
stick is the whip 
and the dark deck is slavery
limbo, limbo like me

drum stick knock
and the darkness is over me
knees spread wide
and the water is hiding
limbo, limbo like me
long dark night is the silence in front of me

knees spread wide
and the dark ground is under me
down, down, down
and the drummer is calling me
limbo, limbo like me

sun coming up
and the drummers are praising me
out of the dark
and the dumb god are raising me
up, up, up
and the music is saving me
hot, slow, step
on the burning ground.

Edward Kamau Brathwaite

Για τον χορό-δοκιμασία και μάλιστα με φλεγόμενο ραβδί, μια χοροερπυστρίδα στο νήμα για τις κατσαρίδες (και τους σκορπιούς).

Για τη μουσική έμπνευση, μια υπερατλαντική παρένθεση: Sitting in Limbo από τον Τζίμι Κλιφ.

Τριβίδι: Germany’s Youth Word of the Year 2010: _Niveaulimbo._


----------



## rogne (Dec 13, 2012)

Και άλλη μία κινηματογραφική παραπομπή: _Limbo_, του Τζον Σέιλς. Όνομα και πράμα. "Στην άκρη του κόσμου", ο (άχρωμος) ελληνικός τίτλος εκτός αιθουσών.


----------



## rogne (Dec 18, 2012)

Άλλος ένας υπότιτλος, από τηλεόραση αυτός: 

Σε επεισόδιο του _Sex and the City_ [:blush:], λέει η πρωταγωνίστρια: "Samantha wasn't sure if she was in heaven... or limbo. Meanwhile, l was clearly in hell." (Λινκ) Και η απόδοση της πρώτης πρότασης (παραθέτω στο περίπου): "Δεν ήξερε αν ήταν στον παράδεισο... ή στον προθάλαμο της κόλασης".


----------



## nickel (Dec 18, 2012)

Ωραίο. Την έχω δει κι εγώ (αλλού) αυτή την απόδοση, τον «προθάλαμο της κόλασης», γι' αυτό τόνισα και τους όρους στο #1, τη διαφορά ανάμεσα στον «προθάλαμο του παραδείσου» και τις «παρυφές της κόλασης». Αυτοί που βρίσκονται στο καθαρτήριο θα καταλήξουν στον παράδεισο, άρα πράγματι βρίσκονται στον προθάλαμό του. Αυτοί που είναι σε limbo, έχουν πέσει στη θεολογική λούμπα, αφού είναι καλοί άνθρωποι καταδικασμένοι από το προπατορικό και άσωστοι από τη θυσία του Ιησού. Δεν είναι στον προθάλαμο της κόλασης, δεν θα καταλήξουν στην κόλαση, αλλά είναι καταδικασμένοι να περιμένουν στα «κρύα του λουτρού» (ή «στα χλιαρά του κοχλασμού»  ) μέχρι Δευτέρας Παρουσίας.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 18, 2012)

rogne said:


> Σε επεισόδιο του _Sex and the City_ [:blush:], λέει η πρωταγωνίστρια: "Samantha wasn't sure if she was in heaven... or limbo. Meanwhile, l was clearly in hell." (Λινκ) Και η απόδοση της πρώτης πρότασης (παραθέτω στο περίπου): "Δεν ήξερε αν ήταν στον παράδεισο... ή στον προθάλαμο της κόλασης".


Δεν ήξερε αν ήταν στον παράδεισο... ή στην αίθουσα αναμονής.


----------



## Marinos (Dec 19, 2012)

Από τον Ρογήρο εδώ περίμενα κάτι πιο μεσαιωνικό, κάτι σε δοκίμιο για τον Λε Γκοφ και το Καθαρτήριο, ξέρω γω... 
Πλέον μόλις ακούω για limbo κι εγώ την ταινία σκέφτομαι, τους _Άλλους_, αν και δεν κατέληξα αν η οικογένεια βρίσκεται στο καθαρτήριο ή τις *** μονές.


----------



## kaydee (Feb 20, 2022)

Καλησπέρα. 
Ο Ν. Τωμαδάκης, στη _Θρησκευτική και Ηθική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_, στο λήμμα "Δάντης", γράφει πως ο πρώτος χώρος της Κόλασης είναι "ο φωτεινός Λίμβος".


----------

